# Smoked Trout



## mrgarlic (Jun 21, 2013)

I got lucky on fathers day and have a few trout to smoke. I see quite a varience on brineing times, from two hours to 8 ?? Most all agree on temp and time. Cook  at  + or - 140. Don't cook over 145 ? Have any of you taken the time to find an all around recipe? I use a Smokey MT gas / wood smoker. I do a great job on butts. In two weeks I am scheduled to do a smoker full of chicken. Either halfs or quarters, Any good advice on that? I live in Gresham Oregon, home of the mighty steelhead


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2013)

mrgarlic said:


> I got lucky on fathers day and have a few trout to smoke. I see quite a varience on brineing times, from two hours to 8 ?? Most all agree on temp and time. Cook  at  + or - 140. Don't cook over 145 ? Have any of you taken the time to find an all around recipe? I use a Smokey MT gas / wood smoker. I do a great job on butts. In two weeks I am scheduled to do a smoker full of chicken. Either halfs or quarters, Any good advice on that? I live in Gresham Oregon, home of the mighty steelhead


The length of time needed to be brined depends on the strength of brine, and the thickness of the pieces of fish.

Below is my Step by Step. You will see that smaller pieces take less time.

This is more for snacking---Not for Dinner:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

I went through 8 full smokers in developing this Step by Step, and everyone who tried it, loves it.

Bear


----------



## akhap (Jun 21, 2013)

mrgarlic said:


> I got lucky on fathers day and have a few trout to smoke. I see quite a varience on brineing times, from two hours to 8 ?? Most all agree on temp and time. Cook  at  + or - 140. Don't cook over 145 ? Have any of you taken the time to find an all around recipe? I use a Smokey MT gas / wood smoker. I do a great job on butts. In two weeks I am scheduled to do a smoker full of chicken. Either halfs or quarters, Any good advice on that? I live in Gresham Oregon, home of the mighty steelhead



Use a hypertonic brine and leave the skin on.  It will take 90 minutes followed by a quick rinse in cold water.  Leaving them longer will create oversalted fish.  Using hypotonic brine will lead to uneven absorption based on temperature and salinity (actually total solution strength) which becomes very hard to control.  

One gallon of water with a cup of salt and two cups of brown sugar will be hypertonic.

I suggest new smokers conquer the control issues in their systems and learn to smoke very basic fish.  Use sauces and dips to vary the flavor after the fact if needed.  Few feel the need to do anything different once they have mastered their system and started producing repeatable, wonderful fish.


----------



## mrgarlic (Jun 23, 2013)

mrgarlics smoked trout. My smoke job was a complete failure. there were many suggestion on brine and time. I chose simple,,salt, water and brown sugar with a touch of Chipotle. I let fish sit under fan until taky. Temperature close to 175 which is as low as I could get. I pulled fish at 145 and looked ok. The fish is well cooked but not all dry. Problem is absolutely very low smoke flavor. I pre heated smoker with apple & cherry mix and didn't put fish in until I had lots of smoke. OK,,,What did I do wrong ?


----------



## fringe10 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow sound like you had a hard time, my first time today went well, thank goodness I was nervous.  Smokey mountain electric cooked at 220 for like 3-4 hrs used a store bought brine brown sugar and salt mix.  Soaked over night then preheat smoker with alder chips, greased racks and In they went, five smallish size rainbow trout.  Out they came nice golden brown


----------

